# The CIA's Secret War in Tibet



## sean m (15 Dec 2010)

Hello everyone,

Has anyone read the book "The CIA's Secret War in Tibet"  by Kenneth Conboy  it did not appear in the search database, is it a good read?


----------



## CombatDoc (15 Dec 2010)

According to Amazon, this title has not yet been released.  See here for 3 reviews:

http://www.amazon.com/Cias-Secret-Tibet-Modern-Studies/dp/0700617884/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1292469958&sr=1-1


----------

